# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Kαινούρια εμφάνιση του φόρουμ

## FILMAN

Ρε παιδιά γιατί το αλλάξαμε; Το παλιό μου φαίνεται πιο πρακτικό... Και όλα τα χτεσινά μηνύματα και θέματα χάθηκαν από όσο είδα... :Sad:

----------


## billtech

καλημερα.
σημερα πινοντας τον καφε μου πηγα να μπω στο σιτε...αυτο το πραμα τελος παντων οπως εγινε και παρολιγο να μου κατσει ο καφες.
Δεν κατηγορω κανεναν προς Θεου.δικο μου δεν ειναι το site απλα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν γινετε να εχει επιλογη να το βλεπουμε οπως πριν αν θελουμε.
Εγω προσωπικα προτιμω την παλια του εμφανιση.
Παταω πανω ψηλα και δεν με παει στην αρχικη σελιδα παρα μονο με πεταει στο foroum.
φυγαν ολα απο γυρω...Πολυ φτωχο το βλεπω τωρα.
Ελπιζω να γινουν αλλαγες και να μην μεινει ετσι. κριμα ειναι.
και ξαναλεω αν γινετε να μπει επιλογη να εχουμε την αρχικη σελιδα οπως ηταν.
Τα ποσα νεα μυν απο την τελευταια φορα που μπηκαμε.

δεν κατηγορω κανεναν το ξαναλεω για να μην τα ακουσω. :Tongue2: 
Φιλικα παντα.
Βασιλης.

----------


## billtech

καλα εγω δεν ειχα δει το θεμα του FILMAN και εκανα καινουριο.και οταν το εψαχνα βρηκα οτι μπηκε μεσα στο αλλο θεμα....
WTF??? μαγικα κανει το νεο site? η καποιο χερακι το εκανε? :Lol:

----------


## FILMAN

Για να δούμε, θα γίνουμε πολλοί; Βασικά δεν το λέω για να κατηγορήσω κάποιον από τους διαχειριστές, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να αφήσουμε κάτι που είχαμε βολευτεί για να πάμε σε κάτι άλλο που επιπλέον θα μας προσφέρει... τί; Τόσο πολλοί είχαν διαμαρτυρηθεί για την παλιά μορφή; Επίσης, δεν βλέπω πουθενά τα χθεσινά θέματα και μηνύματα...

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Καλημερα και συγχατηρια για την νεα μορφη του site, τωρα για το ποσο θα μας βολεψει θα δειξει η πορεια...καλη αρχη να εχουμε!!!

----------


## billtech

εδω θα διαφωνισω μαζι σου φιλε FILMAN.
Καλο ειναι να αλλαζει κατι και να ξεβολευομαστε απο αυτα που εχουμε βολευτει..δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε μια ζωη στα ιδια....
ΑΛΛΑ να ξεβολευομαστε για το καλυτερο....
Στη περιπτωση του site το καλυτερο(νυν μορφη) εγινε εχθρος του καλου(παλια μορφη).

----------


## FILMAN

Διαφωνώ. Ο χρόνος που απαιτείται για εξοικείωση με κάτι καινούριο σε μια εποχή που δεν υπάρχει χρόνος, είναι σοβαρό μειονέκτημα. Δεν βλέπω το λόγο να πετάξω το παλιό μου αμάξι που δουλεύει άψογα και να πάρω καινούριο έτσι γιατί το παλιό πρέπει να πεταχτεί. Γιατί πρέπει; Δεν το καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## cloud_constructor

μαλλον δε πρεπει να εχει ολοκληρωθει η μετατροπη ακομα.Στην αρχικη αποτι βλεπω εχει και καποια πραγματα που δεν εχουν συμπληρωθει οποτε δεν το εχουμε δει ολοκληρωμενο.

Το καινουριο εχει το whats new που στο παλιο δεν υπηρχε , φυσικα το Limit των 25 θεματων ποτε δε μου αρεσε (δηλαδι θα προτημουσα να μπορω εγω να διαλεξω ποσο μεγαλο θα ειναι το κατεβατο)

η διαφορα παλιο και νεου ως προς τον χειρισμο ειναι οτι το αλλο σε εβγαζε μπαμ κατευθειαν μεσα στο index το forum που ειχε στην ουσια το whats new αλλα με μικρο οριο (χωρις σελιδες οπως τωρα) και παταγες να μπεις στα θεματα ανα κατηγορια ενω σε αυτο πατας forum και σε παει εκει..

Παντως σαν γραφικα κτλ το παλιο μου αρεσε ποιο πολυ , ο header ηταν ποιο ωραιος αλλα αυτο εχει ποιο βολικο search (αν και αυτα τα borders ποτε δε μου αρεσαν.. Νταξει ετσι τα βγαζει η πλατφορμα τι να κανουμε τωρα)

Με 2 λογια.. Only time will tell

Επισης να προσθαισω οτι το search δουλευει πολυ καλυτερα

----------


## Λυκιδευς

εχω μια απορεια πως χαθηκαν τα μηνηματα;γιατι ειχα 95 περιπου δεν θυμαμαι καλα αλλα τωρα 85 προφανως καποια λειπουν...οσον αφορα αυτο που λετε για την αλλαγη εχετε και οι 2 δικιο αναλογα απο ποια οπτικη το βλεπει κανεις..

----------


## FILMAN

cloud_constructor, το what's new υπήρχε και στο παλιό, πατούσες πάνω στο "Νέα Μηνύματα: 123" π.χ. και πήγαινες εκεί. Και έβλεπες και πόσα ήταν τα καινούρια μηνύματα.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

η δημοσκοπηση στο forum πως γινεται;

----------


## moutoulos

Παναγιώτη, όταν ανοίξεις νεο θέμα, έχει επιλογή πιο κάτω,  "*Δημιουργία δημοσκόπησης*".

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Παναγιώτη, όταν ανοίξεις νεο θέμα, έχει επιλογή πιο κάτω,  "*Δημιουργία δημοσκόπησης*".



A ευχαριστω γρηγορη

----------

